# Urinary Blockage - Aftercare, What to expect?



## Nyxi (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking for some advice, for the past two days my head has been spinning so I'll try to keep it as brief as possible!

7.5 year old male, neutered cat. No history of any health issues, I've had him since he was 4 months old approximately.

Strurite crystals.

Monday night he woke me up around 3:30 am, all the normal symptoms. He went to the e-vet early Tuesday morning, immediately found to be completely obstructed, was put under to be unblocked, flushed and the cath went in.

He was hooked up to an IV and the catheter was removed possibly sooner than they would have liked, he was peeing around the cath and was very active, so it was removed Wednesday at 4pm. It would appear from my discussions with the vet's and vet techs that his urine was possibly bloodier than some overall.

We picked him up this morning. Bought the Royal Canin S/O, kibble and both types of canned and a water fountain. And he's been resting all day. He's peeing, he doesn't seem to be in great discomfort though he's clearly sore. 

He's eaten the wet, both versions, no problem. I diluted it every feeding with water just in case the water fountain is a little scary right now.

He hasn't been licking the dreaded area excessively. 

But he has been spending a lot of time in the litter box, producing small amounts of pee, ranging from the size of a ping pong ball to a toonie, and he's doing it quite often. Also, he's leaking. Because he might be wanting to make 7 or 8 trips within such a short span of time, he's been going while lying down, dribbles on the blanket. The best news I can come up with about this is that his urine is clear, not even pink tinged.

I did call the vet. They said as long as he's producing urine, doesn't matter what amount, he isn't blocked, the area is inflamed and agitated etc.

I'm pretty worried at this point and am seeking others experiences with blockages and aftercare, advice as to how to prevent it (my assumption was after the procedure as long as whatever went in was the "special food" crystals could not form to block him again) and any words to wise!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Nyxi,
Such a scary thing to go through!
And your poor boy...traumatic for him.
I hope your vet sent home some pain Medication for him...either Buprenorphine or Tramadol are recommended as the safest for cats.
He's going to be very sore from the crystals and the catheter...
Hope others jump in here, with some ideas for you and your kitty!
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

This recent similar thread might help.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-he...adder-unblocking-my-anxiety-through-roof.html


----------



## Nyxi (Jun 14, 2010)

No pain meds Sharon 

They had been giving him an oral pain med in hospital, and during our talk with the vet his first night she had said she would be sending us home with some, but when we went today to pick him up, she gave me the pills that relax his urethra and I asked about pain meds. I guess the oral pain med tastes very bad, and my boy got more upset about the awful taste than I guess it was worth it to them to give it to him by Wednesday in the evening. (he was already a difficult patient because he was very active the whole time he was there instead of resting)

She said he's very comfortable and he's not in any pain so he doesn't need it.

Thank you Mowmow. It is a little disheartening to read that simply changing diet does not guarantee they won't reblock. That was definitely my understanding from speaking with our vet. 

*Since I posted this during his last attack of 15 litter trips and dribbling where he was laying, he settled down on his makeshift bed with a fresh clean litter box one foot away from him for a good, restful sleep. He got up when he heard me preparing his dinner, was pretty excited about that, didn't eat all of it which doesn't worry me too much because his appetite was never a concern and he drank all of the water that I mixed in with his wet food. He had one litter box trip after eating and getting his pill, a long one, but more productive than others, and he's immediately come back to lie on his bed, no squeezing, no dripping! 

My fingers are crossed that every pee will get easier and hopefully more productive as it takes less attempts to empty himself out!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree, it can be disheartening.

My MowMow had a handful of blockages. Thankfully a change to grain free canned only with water added has helped him. He has gotten one or two over the years after the change but now that I know what to look for it's gotten easier for all of us.


----------

